# Official Cara News



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Our little fur baby has turned into a lady today. Yes Cara's season has finally arrived xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh grown up girlie  Are you going to breed from her eventually.?


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

No, she's getting spayed later on this year then her little sister will come and join us xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ah bless her, good job you don't live near me, Dudley is showing a lot of interest in the ladies for one so young!!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

It's our poo meet this weekend and she can't go now, that also means no pub for her tomorrow night either - she likes to see murphy the black lab so that's a no too xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thats it she growing up now ... ahhhhh

A little sister for Cara .. how cute .... what colour will you go for next?


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Awww,big hugs young lady xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Thats it she growing up now ... ahhhhh
> 
> A little sister for Cara .. how cute .... what colour will you go for next?


Would love a roan but trying to be open. Cara picked Derek so let's see who picks one of us next xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Our little fur baby has turned into a lady today. Yes Cara's season has finally arrived xx


Izzy didn't have her first season until she was 22 months old - I had just given up expecting it to happen.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

At least I got my snuggles from Murphy xx


----------

